# ipod non reconnu ni par itunes ni par xp



## gizinskine (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je fais appel à vous car je rencontre depuis peu un problème avec mon ipod et ne trouve pas de solution malgré les commentaires trouvés sur internet. 

J'ai un ipod video de 60 Go qui dois avoir 2 ans ou plus je pense. 
J'ai windows XP et le dernier Itunes. 
Je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes de synchronisation jusqu'à il y a quelques jours. 
Aujourd'hui: impossible de synchroniser ma bibliothèque, l'ipod n'est plus reconnu ni par windows, ni par itunes alors que je procède comme j'ai toujours fait (par usb). 

Etant donné qu'ipod updater s'est mis à afficher le message "version de service de l'ipod incorrecte", je l'ai désinstallé au profit d'une autre version (2006-06-28) qui me demande gentiment de brancher mon ipod pour le mettre à jour. Ce que je fais, mais rien ne se passe. 
Les ports usb ne sont pas défectueux. D'ailleurs, l'ipod se recharge lorsque je le branche sur l'USB. 
Quant au mode disque, lorsque celui-ci est activité, il s'affiche "OK to disconnect", que l'ipod soit connecté ou pas... et le disque n'est pas reconnu dans le poste de travail!
J'ai essayé de connecter l'ipod à un autre ordinateur: rien ne se passe.

Voici mes dernières manipulations avant plantage: 
J'ai acheté un iphone que j'ai connecté au même ordinateur (même cable, même port) et qui fonctionne correctement. J'ai rechargé mon ipod via une prise usb d'un autre ordinateur (au boulot) non doté d'itunes. 
Le message "Ok to disconnect" signifie-t-il qu'il s'imagine toujours connecté quelque part? 
Comment faire? 

Je ne sais pas et vous demande de l'aide. 
Merci d'avance, 
Gizinskine


----------

